# A Deal of a Lifetime!



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

Last night started off pretty bad for me, I came home to discover both the lights in my 24" hagen-glo dual T5HO were out. After a trip to my LFS I soon determined it was not the bulbs and in fact a internal issue, most likely the ballast. Instead of folding to the prices at big als I turned to Kijiji. I found a a gentleman selling one heck of a deal! All for a meager $75 I got the following;
1 Rena XP1 in perfect condition with all pieces
a healthy supply of media for the XP1
1 coral life dual T5 24"
1 coral life dual t5 36"
a master supply of tests, and I mean a test for every chemical found in a tank!
several c02 glass diffusers and other glassware
bags and bags of powdered fertilizer probably about 1.5 kg in total
enough fish medication to cure a fish plague
unused bottle of silicon sealant
a siphon 
To make things even sweeter, I called Hagen and they are going to repair or replace my Hagen-glo and all I had to do was ship it to them at my expense which was a total of $13!!

I figure I will be able to sell the lights for at least 80 and piece out some of the other things. It truly was a deal of a lifetime!
-KIRBY


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Interested in selling the 36"?


----------



## kirby (Oct 26, 2012)

Modo said:


> Interested in selling the 36"?


Aye, I suppose I would be. PM sent


----------

